# Drooling over this Soap Room!



## MarisaJensen (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm always looking around to get ideas on organizing my soap supplies and when I came across Ellen Aprils Soap Room I nearly went to heaven. I would never leave this room:roll:

Look at this beauty....


----------



## seven (Nov 17, 2014)

WOW! very tidy and organized! every bit of space is used, which is clever. however, if it was me,  i would have all things accessible within reach, which requires no chair or stair to grab. yeah, i'm THAT lazy


----------



## goji_fries (Nov 17, 2014)

I keep on looking at the amount of EOs. Probably safe to say a minimum of 5 grand in EOs


----------



## Susie (Nov 17, 2014)

Gorgeous room!  I might never leave!  I think I see room for an air mattress in the corner...j/k.

I would have to have everything down where I could reach it.  Not lazy, just clutzy.  And my feet leaving the floor means I have further to fall.


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2014)

Very well organized.....I too agree with you all on having everything within reach....huge clutz.


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 17, 2014)

Looks like a lot of work to me!


----------



## OliveOil2 (Nov 17, 2014)

I would love to make soap in there! Might not come out for awhile though. I really like the color of her soap room it is so cheerful and fun. She has some very nice fixtures and the essential oils are amazing,
 I agree with having everything within reach. and being in California I don't like the idea of heavy things so high up. I don't think she has to worry about earthquakes, but I wouldn't want to be climbing up there either.


----------



## Susie (Nov 17, 2014)

Pepsi Girl said:


> Looks like a lot of work to me!



But, if you are an organized person, you only have to do the hard work once.  Then you only need to return items to where they live after each use.


----------



## pamielynn (Nov 17, 2014)

So clean!!


----------



## shunt2011 (Nov 17, 2014)

I could only wish I was so organized.  My soap room is such a total disaster right now I can't find anything.   My goal after my final show is to purge and re-organize.


----------



## IrishLass (Nov 17, 2014)

shunt2011 said:


> I could only wish I was so organized.



 You and me, both. The best I seem to be able to accomplish is 'organized chaos'. lol 


 IrishLass


----------



## Lady_A (Nov 17, 2014)

Beautiful room!!
There's an awful lot of money tied up in that room


----------



## girlishcharm2004 (Nov 17, 2014)

Ahh, gorgeous!


----------



## Ellacho (Nov 17, 2014)

Wow! I am speechless ! That's so neat! I can make my soap room like that may be once a year but that's it. After one batch of swirl soap, I am done! I'm never able to keep it tidy.


----------



## Jstar (Nov 17, 2014)

Nice and tidy..very cheerful. 

Everything is too high for me tho too..gotta bring that lvl down so I can make a proper mess out of it


----------



## newbie (Nov 17, 2014)

I'm glad to know I'm not the only one able to work in an untidy space. My room would be like this for one brief shining moment, then I would actually make something and there would be mica powder everywhere and a mess that never quite got cleaned up. I could do with just a touch of OCD.

She is a lucky woman!


----------



## jules92207 (Nov 17, 2014)

It's a beautiful room but not functional for me. I am way too short. I love the drying racks. And of course the bottles and bottles of eo's... Oh yes...


----------



## Pepsi Girl (Nov 17, 2014)

newbie said:


> I'm glad to know I'm not the only one able to work in an untidy space. My room would be like this for one brief shining moment, then I would actually make something and there would be mica powder everywhere and a mess that never quite got cleaned up. I could do with just a touch of OCD.
> 
> She is a lucky woman!



This might also be " one brief shining moment", how do we know??:think:


----------



## CaraBou (Nov 17, 2014)

Dear Santa,

If you could bring me my own soap room for Christmas, and fill it with awesome equipment and supplies, I promise I would make really cool stuff for other people and I would even clean the room at least once a month.  Please Santa, I promise I've been a good girl!


----------



## Aline (Nov 18, 2014)

Oh oh oh. Please can I have one? I do everything in one room currently (including sleeping).


----------



## boyago (Nov 18, 2014)

OliveOil2 said:


> and being in California I don't like the idea of heavy things so high up. I don't think she has to worry about earthquakes, but I wouldn't want to be climbing up there either.



If I soaped there a couple times it might look like an earthquake hit it.


----------



## MarisaJensen (Nov 18, 2014)

I definitely agree with bringing down the things that are too high. I'm pretty short, so I'm sure I'd need a stool to reach things. I do love the organization, the cheerful wall color, the drying racks and the great selection of oils. I'd probably need more counter space but in my head her room is my dream room.


----------



## The Efficacious Gentleman (Nov 19, 2014)

I love it.

I don't think that the stuff up on the highest shelf is regularly used things - maybe one of each thing is also lower down and when it is used up another is taken down and a new order placed?  That way there is stock to hand but only what is needed, while the extras are waiting out of the way.  

If you have 5 boxes of shrink wrap bags but only go through one a month, it makes perfect sense to have one within easier reach and the other 4 out of the way so that something else (more important) can also be within reach.


----------



## sudsy_kiwi (Nov 19, 2014)

****, now I feel like a right pleb for doing all my soaping in the kitchen...all supplies in one cupboard...one wee set of shelves for drying on.  I'd love a whole room all to my soaping...but I'd sell my soul to have one like that


----------



## DWinMadison (Nov 26, 2014)

Wow. remonds me of a friend's saying:  "Extreme Couponing is just organized hoarding."


----------

